# WTS: Penn Fathom 15



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Excellent condition Fathom 15 spooled with 16# Berkley Pro-Spec Chrome. Have box and paperwork.

$130 shipped Paypal

Will trade for similar condition Fathom 12.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I will take it. PM me your info


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Sold, PM coming.


----------

